# Shocked by Ex's weight



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know what I imagined, but not this..!
H and I have been together 2yrs. I have never seen his ex tho she lives in the same town. H was with her for about 4 yrs and had two children. He mentioned she had put on weight post babies.
H and I are exactly the same height and I am a little self conscious of being about 15 pounds overweight and actually heavier than him. He is average build. I have quite large breasts some stubborn belly fat and extra padding, but mostly fit and active.

Sex is really important to us both and is a daily occurrence. H is always saying how attractive he finds me etc
Ok, so during a clean up I come across photos of his Ex while he was with her and see she is obese in fact probably what you'd call morbidly obese.
I'm sort of stunned. Doesn't make me feel good. I'm looking at H differently, I know he has a high sex drive. He's commented he would never be in a relationship with a woman who didn't like sex.

Something inside my head is saying 'why am I trying to stay attractive for you when it's clear you would f*** anyone!! im not meaning to be offensive to obese people, but im having trouble grappling with this huge discrepency in body types and whats sexually attractive to my H. I have long toned legs and his ex had enormous legs like tree trunks and couldn't even sit properly!!
I don't think he left her because of her weight, but because of other issues.
I read posts here about spouses being turned off by weight. But does it not matter at all to some men?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

notsocool said:


> I don't know what I imagined, but not this..!
> H and I have been together 2yrs. I have never seen his ex tho she lives in the same town. H was with her for about 4 yrs and had two children. He mentioned she had put on weight post babies.
> H and I are exactly the same height and I am a little self conscious of being about 15 pounds overweight and actually heavier than him. He is average build. I have quite large breasts some stubborn belly fat and extra padding, but mostly fit and active.
> 
> ...


I'm a little shocked to read this. I don't care who you are and judging people and making fun of them is down right cruel.

If anyone responds to my post, I will not be reading it. I'm not coming back to this particular thread.

Also, I'm far from being overweight myself. I use to run 36 miles a week, very fit, but I would never ever make fun of anyone's looks. It's down right cruel. Plus, I do not ever compare myself to anyone else.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

How is his confidence and self-esteem? He may well prefer fit thin women, but she was the bird in hand.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

She put on weight post babies then. It might have happened gradually maybe he didn't mind or notice so much. I guess that makes him a non superficial type man.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm a little shocked to read this. I don't care who you are and judging people and making fun of them is down right cruel.
> 
> If anyone responds to my post, I will not be reading it. I'm not coming back to this particular thread.
> 
> Also, I'm far from being overweight myself. I use to run 36 miles a week, very fit, but I would never ever make fun of anyone's looks. It's down right cruel. Plus, I do not ever compare myself to anyone else.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't see why this bothers you so much. If anything it shows you what a good man your H is. No, he doesn't f*ck everything that moves, he obviously saw past her weight issue and loved her for her. 

Also your post is insensitive. You could have left it at "morbidly obese" but no need to shame another person, even if she can't read this, because of their weight.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd be glad to give the H the benefit of the doubt and assume the best about him. But... I... have this friend... who would screw anything that moves and is thus able to stay with his wife.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

I understand where you're coming from. When I first moved in and started cleaning up my stbxh's bachelor pad I came across pics of his ex. I assumed she had to be okay looking at least due to her occupation as a stripper (never been in a strip club btw). She was about 4'11 no breasts at all and looked like she had a bad case of downs syndrome (not trying to offend anyone but thats the first thing I thought upon seeing her pic. 

I had a fleeting moment of insecurity thinking if he thought she was good looking then he'd bang/ date almost anything. But then I thought to myself I've dated a few men who my friends and family were like wtf mrsoldnews? He looked like he fell of the ugly tree and hit every stick on the way down. And you know what? They were right, I just didn't see those men the same way my friends/family did because I liked them for who they were. I wasn't basing my opinion solely on looks. 

I was basically wondering how my stbxh could date someone so gross but I had dated a few uggos in my day too. Hypocrite much??

Yes I was! And maybe your husbands ex wife had some great redeeming qualities in the beginning that made her more attractive then her weight wasn't an issue. Or maybe he finds obese people attractive in general. Whatever the reason. You should let it go before you spend time woo eying about something you can't change.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm not judging and absolutely not trying to make fun. 
Just trying to express, probably over the top analogy, the extent of my shock at this ladies body type only in relation to my h's sexual attraction. And I'm probably digging this hole deeper for myself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, this should be interesting


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

notsocool, you are saying that you are only a little bit overweight because of a presumption that your H's ex was about the same size too?

In that case I don't know what you are complaining about, now you don't have to worry about staying only slightly overweight to please your H, you should be celebrating because you just found out you have the freedom to be as fat as you want.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

To the OP,

I think you have a valid concern. Im just going to be honest here...first thing i think....addict (biggest reward being food)....or self esteem issues.

So to me it makes sense you would question why your husband was married to this woman. But.....unless your husband went thru intensive therapy post divorce I would imagine you yourself have some stuff to work on (and your husband as well).

My answer sounds really harsh....i apologize, but its just my opinion. 
I wonder if the true shock is that you recognized that you yourself, as well as your husband, have some stuff to work on.

Dont they have 2 kids? Why are u just now only seeing a pic of your stepchildrens mother.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

OP.. Why should it matter to you? Would it make you feel better if she had a super model body?

A friend of mine married an obese girl, they were married about 10 years and she died, then within about 18 months ,he met and married another obese girl. Some guys put up with their wives being big and then there are other M who are attracted, to large women.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I understand what you're trying to say even if it was put in a non-PC way. You thought your H was attracted to a certain body type. Now you've discovered he can be attracted to a body type even larger than you previously imagined. I can see how that might come as a surprise to you. It also shows your husband hasn't shared with you as much information about his previous marriage as maybe you would have liked. 

You'd be surprised at what body types people are attracted to. There's really someone for everyone. My husband worked with a female colleague who weighed over 400 pounds (I only know this because she had gastric bypass surgery eventually). Her spouse is tall and average in build. And they met when the morbidly obese wife was at her heaviest.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. LOL! Why can't fat people LOVE SEX!? I was over 200 pounds at one point and was still a sex kitten  Rawr.

My husband's exgf is a bigger girl. So? She's bigger than me, but that doesn't mean she didn't love sex...(H is a high drive person).

Maybe you are just seeing things the wrong way. He said he couldn't be with someone who didn't like sex. He said nothing about weight.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. She was/is the mother of his children. And maybe he likes thick girls. Not all men want a skinny woman.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Or MAYBE she didn't love sex and that's when he realized he needed someone who loved it. I've been through that too. Either way, oh well, it's his ex.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Not,

If this is really important to you - I have a suggestion. Find pictures or her/him when they were first dating. 

The reason I say that is that some men - once they fall in love - won't fall out of love over weight. 

Your H might be uncomfortable saying that he much preferred her before she got bigger. I don't think you need to hear that. 

I will guess from the tone of your post - that something very bad happened when you saw those pictures. You completely recalculated your husbands sex rank - and lowered it a lot. 

Put your seatbelt on because the rest of this little ride I am taking you on is not going to be fun. 

I have a friend named S. He is clever and funny and rich. He is a bit over weight - about the amount that you are. BTW - he calls himself FAT - because he will only date women who are super thin. In fact - with one long term girlfriend who was 5'4" and 110 pounds - when she gained 5 pounds or so he would always "suggest" this dress she had that was tight for her at that weight. It was his message that she was gaining weight. 

I am not defending him AT ALL. I hammered him for doing that. 

Your H though - HE is a solid guy. Replace gained weight with:
- mastectomy or
- car accident scars 

And he is still there loving you. 





notsocool said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not judging and absolutely not trying to make fun.
> Just trying to express, probably over the top analogy, the extent of my shock at this ladies body type only in relation to my h's sexual attraction. And I'm probably digging this hole deeper for myself
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

I hate to tell you this NSC, but how do you know your husband is not the type that prefers the BBW and silently wishes you had a little more padding, as you put it? How do you know, he's not fantasying about a more full figured women, despite the "quite large breast" you point out ? You said he has a high sex drive. Don't you think he was doing the, "more cushion for the pushin" on a regular basis with her? Of course you do.


----------



## Ayla (Aug 24, 2011)

Dh had an ex 5" 11' tall with a brick house body (busty with a big ol booty) and one barely 5' tall who was a bit chunky. He isn't very tall and he was standing on the curb and she was in the street in the pic with the bigger woman. I'm two inches shorter than him and average. I'm about a 8-10 in size but I have a good waist to hip ratio. 

I think most men have an ideal fantasy type but will date any woman they find attractive and is willing to have them. I think a lot of men aren't as picky as we think they are. A man might like thin blonds but date a brunette because her smile or shapely legs caught his eye that day. Maybe the fat didn't bother him or maybe she gained during the relationship. There are plenty of heavy women in Ltr and marriages.


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

notsocool said:


> I don't know what I imagined, but not this..!
> 
> 
> I'm sort of stunned. Doesn't make me feel good.* I am looking at hubby differently*
> Something inside my head is saying 'why am I trying to stay attractive for you when it's clear you would f*** anyone!! im [/i][/size]


When you say you're looking at him "differently"...do you really mean you're sort of thinking "less of him"?

I'm guessing yes.

It goes back to this notion that: "we never love other people. We love ourselves _through other people_."

And so, if he seems to have "no standards"...then his loving you isn't all that special...and so you can't feel as good about *yourself* through your relationship with him.

These feelings are normal.

They're also some of the uglier, pettier feelings we're capable of...

If you have a good husband who loves you...try not to fixate on this...or allow it to bother you


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for replies  some very close to the mark. I was surprised at how those photos made me feel about him and in a shallow way, detracted from our sexual attraction for each other. 
And he is a good guy, maybe more than I realise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

Lon said:


> notsocool, you are saying that you are only a little bit overweight because of a presumption that your H's ex was about the same size too?
> 
> In that case I don't know what you are complaining about, now you don't have to worry about staying only slightly overweight to please your H, you should be celebrating because you just found out you have the freedom to be as fat as you want.


Ha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Not,
Props to you. Self awareness is a big deal. 

If the physicality of your relationship is important to you. There is no reason you can't motivate him to join you in an amplified exercise routine. He can go for the V shape - and you can go for slim and more toned. 




notsocool said:


> Thanks everyone for replies  some very close to the mark. I was surprised at how those photos made me feel about him and in a shallow way, detracted from our sexual attraction for each other.
> And he is a good guy, maybe more than I realise.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Not,
Props to you. Self awareness is a big deal. 

If the physicality of your relationship is important to you. There is no reason you can't motivate him to join you in an amplified exercise routine. He can go for the V shape - and you can go for slim and more toned. 

I still remember to this day the summer afternoon at the apartment complex pool that Nellie bumped into me. She did it "by accident" and within 30 seconds asked if I had a GF. She was wearing a one piece and was simply stunning. Like model stunning. I said "no I don't - what are you doing tomorrow night". We went on one date. She was into me. She was also mean and batshlt crazy and had a giant sense of financial entitlement. We made out after the date. 

And then - remember the movie Forest Gump. Well I RAN and RAN before she could spin me up into an endorphine frenzy.




notsocool said:


> Thanks everyone for replies  some very close to the mark. I was surprised at how those photos made me feel about him and in a shallow way, detracted from our sexual attraction for each other.
> And he is a good guy, maybe more than I realise.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

notsocool said:


> I don't think he left her because of her weight, but because of other issues.
> I read posts here about spouses being turned off by weight. But does it not matter at all to some men?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not to me. I don't equate fat with unnattractive. I like buxom women.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread triggered a long forgotten memory.

First day in a new job and the boss was giving me an outline of my duties. I can remember gazing at her thinking that she was the ugliest woman I had ever clapped eyes on. 
Fast forward two years - it was my final day there and we were having farewell drinks. I can remember gazing at her thinking that she was one of the most beautiful women I had ever met.

Looks are only part of it.


----------



## justbidingtime (Sep 25, 2012)

Mem11363 very interesting that you are commenting on this thread, when your first response to a sexless male is to go to the gym and hit the weights. You give off the vibe as one of the most shallow people here. I also remember your wife complaining when you got a little (by no means a lot) flabby and telling you so.

The OP said what she said honestly and heck it is not unusual for women to fall in to the beauty mystique and be concerned about weight and looks. Of course they are going to care what the ex looks like.

A man will do the same and then also think about the pocket book and also what type of person they are.

It is just the way it is

But yes the OP stated it very badly.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

OP...maybe your H wasn't attracted to a big woman in his first marriage.

When my wife and I married she was 112lb at 4' 11" after 8 years of being a stay at home m and 3 kids later she weighed 185lb at 4'11"..........GRRRRR I didn't like it but still loved her anyway.

We have been married 34 years and that was a long time ago. She worked at it and now is in the normal range, for women her age.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I love curves myself


----------



## justbidingtime (Sep 25, 2012)

Everyone has their own tastes. I listen to Howard Stern, who is really a decent person for the most part. Sometimes though he is so offside with his comments and opinions. 

As for women he salivates over what I consider young waifs and recently goes on about Taylor Swift. She is cute looking and somewhat attractive, but she is a child. Anyhow he goes on about her and then says in the next sentence that he doesn't get Sofia Vergera (Modern Family). That tells me he is completely out of it......

Again to each his own.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Also, sometimes you think you like certain physical features, or at least don't mind them, but a few years with a person who has those features can change your perception a lot.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I think, if you're trying to figure out what body type he prefers, then it's better to look at her pictures from when they first got together. The fact that she got heavier, and he didn't immediately bolt, doesn't mean he likes bigger women. It just means he's not shallow.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

:iagree:


WorkingOnMe said:


> I think, if you're trying to figure out what body type he prefers, then it's better to look at her pictures from when they first got together. The fact that she got heavier, and he didn't immediately bolt, doesn't mean he likes bigger women. It just means he's not shallow.



:iagree:


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I won't have to worry about drowning in this thread, it's so shallow.


----------



## Cyrus (Apr 5, 2012)

notsocool said:


> I don't know what I imagined, but not this..!
> H and I have been together 2yrs. I have never seen his ex tho she lives in the same town. H was with her for about 4 yrs and had two children. He mentioned she had put on weight post babies.
> H and I are exactly the same height and I am a little self conscious of being about 15 pounds overweight and actually heavier than him. He is average build. I have quite large breasts some stubborn belly fat and extra padding, but mostly fit and active.
> 
> ...


Do you know if she was always big, or if all the weight gain was post children? Perhaps the weight gain is part of the reason they're no longer together.

This thread reminds me of an ex-fiancee of mine. She had a stunning swimsuit model body when we were together, but I recently saw a picture of her on Facebook and she's now obese (and that's with no kids). In fact, I had to look twice because it doesn't even look like the same person.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


jaharthur said:


> I won't have to worry about drowning in this thread, it's so shallow.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

notsocool said:


> I don't know what I imagined, but not this..!
> H and I have been together 2yrs. I have never seen his ex tho she lives in the same town. H was with her for about 4 yrs and had two children. He mentioned she had put on weight post babies.
> H and I are exactly the same height and I am a little self conscious of being about 15 pounds overweight and actually heavier than him. He is average build. I have quite large breasts some stubborn belly fat and extra padding, but mostly fit and active.
> 
> ...


Question... is he f&cking her or you?? 
Question 2...Why do you care? He says he loves you and finds you attractive.. why do you care what the ex looks like??
Question 3....Why does it matter??


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think the OP cares what the ex looks like because it's a natural thing to be curious about. Do they have a type? Do they look anything like me? 

I was curious about my husband's past girlfriends. I don't see anything odd about the OP's curiosity about her husband's first wife.


----------



## Complexities (Oct 25, 2012)

I agree that it is normal to be curious. I also think that the poster has insecurities and is happy to feel better as she is 'better' than the ex. We do all want to be better than the ex, its just that the part about her being obese sounds really shallow and awful. If we were talking about the ex's job or something it wouldnt be as offensive


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

notsocool said:


> I don't know what I imagined, but not this..!
> H and I have been together 2yrs. I have never seen his ex tho she lives in the same town. H was with her for about 4 yrs and had two children. He mentioned she had put on weight post babies.
> H and I are exactly the same height and I am a little self conscious of being about 15 pounds overweight and actually heavier than him. He is average build. I have quite large breasts some stubborn belly fat and extra padding, but mostly fit and active.
> 
> ...


I'll ignore the rest of the slamfest after reading the first page and just say these two points:

1) I understnad what you are saying, but you really need to pay attention to how you say it. 

2) As for your question, I'd actually look at it as a blessing. Clearly, if this women is as unattractive as you claim she is, then your husband is a man that is attracted to what is on the inside than the outside. That means that as long as you treat him well and are caring to him, he will always lust you, no matter what. Finding someone who isn't superficial in a superficial world is hard. Be glad you have a man who makes love to someone he loves, not someone who just looks hot.


----------



## Wazza (Jul 23, 2012)

I had a make-out buddy who was BBW. She was awesome. Maybe your husband found the same about the ex.

Serious question...not having a go at you, but what if she was actually better in bed than you are? It could be.

Others have said maybe you think it reflects badly on your husband's sex rank. Maybe in fact it reflects very well on his depth as a human being.

Bottom line, she obviously had something.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I was curious about the exes of people I've been serious about.Judging the ex is natural.Changing your opinion of your husband based on his exes is a little odd I'd say.You're putting too much into his past preference.
I kinda like that he was with a bigger woman.I'd be more prone to judge a man for being with a stick figure than a bigger lady


----------



## Relic (Sep 20, 2012)

QUOTE_...Something inside my head is saying 'why am I trying to stay attractive for you when it's clear you would f*** anyone!! im not meaning to be offensive to obese people, but im having trouble grappling with this huge discrepency in body types and whats sexually attractive to my H. I have long toned legs and his ex had enormous legs like tree trunks and couldn't even sit properly!!

...I read posts here about spouses being turned off by weight. But does it not matter at all to some men?_

I liked your honest post.

If you and your husband are sexually active almost daily then it's pretty clear that he is attracted to you.

I am personally not turned on by large/obese women. But I have a close female friend that I have known for many years and she is what you would probably classify as morbidly obese. To my surprise, her size has not limited her sexual prospects in any way. Through the years that I have known her, she has had plenty of male suiters - short-term and long-term - and many of them had completely normal body types (ie they weren't obese). And they were normal-looking (not unattractive). She has been married for over ten years now with a normal sized husband. Happy family.

Your husband finds you attractive, but he can also be turned-on by a different body-type than yours. No big deal.

I am certain the 99% of men are able to be turned on by body-types that are different than the body-type their wife has.

*Different types of physical characteristics that guys may or may not take-note of:

tall, short, fat, thin, face, eyes, nose, lips, teeth, cheeks, big boobs, small boobs, shoulders, arms, abs, waist, big-butt, small-butt, long-legs, short legs, tatoos, piercings, plastic surgery, race - white, black, south-asian, east asian, etc.*

You might be a tall white lady with long legs and big boobs. And your husband will always be turned-on by you.

But that doesn't mean he won't be turned-on by the 5'0" stick-thin Asian lady that walks by.

No need to be threatened by that. 

Every day that goes by that you remain with your partner in a healthy loving relationship, the deeper the roots of your relationship grow. Nothing can knock you guys down when the roots are strong.

Don't mention your issue with him. Absolutely nothing positive will come out of addressing this. Just enjoy your love.

Another thing for women to take-away from this: No matter what you look like, there are guys out there that are into you. Really short with a huge butt?-- there are guys looking for you. Super tall, flat chest? -- There are guys looking for you. 

Notsocool, keep on living that healthy lifestyle and maintaining your body. It is good for you. Do it for yourself.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just,
My first response to a sexless male is pretty consistent:
- Become more attractive and
- Less available

Lots of ways to become more attractive. I believe that many of the most valuable are also very difficult to execute. 

Not everyone is as smart as you - and some improvement areas impact only a subset of women. V shape preference is nearly universal and is simple - not easy - but simple to execute. 

For me - by FAR the biggest "point of failure" is that I am not as "low affect" as she likes. Reducing your affect without being apathetic is difficult for me. 



justbidingtime said:


> Mem11363 very interesting that you are commenting on this thread, when your first response to a sexless male is to go to the gym and hit the weights. You give off the vibe as one of the most shallow people here. I also remember your wife complaining when you got a little (by no means a lot) flabby and telling you so.
> 
> The OP said what she said honestly and heck it is not unusual for women to fall in to the beauty mystique and be concerned about weight and looks. Of course they are going to care what the ex looks like.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Not even going to bother actually.


----------



## tanacotti (Nov 1, 2012)

notsocool said:


> I don't know what I imagined, but not this..!
> H and I have been together 2yrs. I have never seen his ex tho she lives in the same town. H was with her for about 4 yrs and had two children. He mentioned she had put on weight post babies.
> H and I are exactly the same height and I am a little self conscious of being about 15 pounds overweight and actually heavier than him. He is average build. I have quite large breasts some stubborn belly fat and extra padding, but mostly fit and active.
> 
> ...



Um, I don't see why this is even a problem. First of all, its not even your weight problem, its some ex he had. Why are you worrying about his past relationships? And second, it seems pretty strange that you are upset that your husband didn't mind that his wife gained weight. Why does this bother you? If anything, this is a GOOD thing. It means he cares about your beauty on the inside. I'm sorry but you are worrying too much outer beauty, its shallow. You will lose your looks as you get old, and if your husband will stick with you through that, it means you picked a good one. Please follow his example.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

So the OP only takes care of herself because she thought her husband had higher standards? This is why so many women are attracted to men who have a beautiful women on their arm. It's nice to know that some women are as shallow as us men


----------



## Spiderman (Oct 29, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I think, if you're trying to figure out what body type he prefers, then it's better to look at her pictures from when they first got together. The fact that she got heavier, and he didn't immediately bolt, doesn't mean he likes bigger women. It just means he's not shallow.


:iagree:

I just want to say, please try not to over-think matters. 
1. She might have been in healthy weight when they got together and got heavy after kids, this happens to lots of women. I see your husband as an amazing man who didn't let it bother him. 
2. What if it is actually you who is "his type" and his ex wasn't? I'm in my second marriage and both men couldn't be more different from each other. When I was with my ex I was madly in love with him, even when he gained weight I still found him sexy and attractive. Now I'm married to a man who is completely different in his appearance and I find him very sexy and attractive. Life is not that black and white, don't over-think things, be happy that you have a husband who loves you and finds you attractive


----------



## Michie (Aug 26, 2012)

Your husband is a good man if not a great man because he can love a woman for who she is not what she is or what she looks like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm a little shocked to read this. I don't care who you are and judging people and making fun of them is down right cruel.
> 
> If anyone responds to my post, I will not be reading it. I'm not coming back to this particular thread.
> 
> Also, I'm far from being overweight myself. I use to run 36 miles a week, very fit, but I would never ever make fun of anyone's looks. It's down right cruel. Plus, I do not ever compare myself to anyone else.


Good grief lighten up already! I don't see the O/P as being harsh or making fun of hubby's ex...just stating a fact.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Whatever happened to feeling superior to your spuse's exes? I have never seen any of my wife's ex boyfriends in person or photos but if I did find one and saw that he was a fattie or string bean, I'd have a good laugh at his expense.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Rent the movie Shallow Hal........


----------

